# A Haunted House 2 on Blu-ray/DVD August 12th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

MARLON WAYANS AND CEDRIC THE ENTERTAINER RETURN IN THE

SIDE-SPLITTINGLY SCARY COMEDY



A HAUNTED HOUSE 2


​ 





BRING HOME THE BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK INCLUDING BLU-RAY™, DVD & DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET™ AUGUST 12, 2014



Universal City, California, June 18, 2014 – The horror-movie genre gets a hilarious makeover when Marlon Wayans (Scary Movie series, White Chicks) and Cedric the Entertainer (Madagascar, The Original Kings of Comedy) star in A Haunted House 2, the outrageous supernatural comedy coming to Blu-ray™ Combo Pack including Blu-ray™, DVD, & DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ on August 12, 2014, from Universal Studios Home Entertainment. The sequel to the box-office hit A Haunted House, A Haunted House 2 conjures up an otherworldly combination of bone-chilling suspense and no-holds-barred comedy for a raunchy and hysterically funny out-of-body experience.



Having overcome the demons of his past, Malcolm (Marlon Wayans) is ready to start over with his new girlfriend Megan (Jaime Pressly) and her two adorable kids, Wyatt (Steele Stebbins) and Becky (Ashley Rickards). When their house is plagued by a rash of bizarre paranormal events, Malcolm turns for help to his buddy Miguel (Gabriel Iglesias) and exorcist Father Williams (Cedric the Entertainer) in an attempt to drive the evil spirits from his home. But it turns out it’s not just the house that’s haunted…



A Haunted House 2 will be available on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD with UltraViolet™.

· Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.

· DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.

· DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download movies to watch on iPad®, iPhone®, Android™, smart TVs, connected Blu-ray™ players, game consoles, and more.



BONUS FEATURES (BLU-RAY™ and DVD):

· Deleted and Extended Scenes

· Feature Commentary with Actor/Co-Writer/Producer Marlon Wayans, Director Michael Tiddes and Co-Writer/Producer Rick Alvarez



TECHNICAL INFORMATION - Blu-ray™:

Street Date: August 12, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61129739

Running Time: 1 Hour, 27 Minutes

Layers: Dual Layer

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 1.85:1

Rating: R

Technical Info: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

Subtitles: English SDH, French, and Spanish


TECHNICAL INFORMATION - DVD:

Street Date: August 12, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61129740

Running Time: 1 Hour, 27 Minutes

Layers: Dual Layer

Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen 1.85:1

Rating: R

Technical Info: Dolby Digital 5.1

Subtitles: English SDH, French and Spanish


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

was the first one funny? I didn't catch it so would be interested to see if anybody saw it and would recommend it first? This one looks interesting but will wait for some insight on the first one.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> was the first one funny? I didn't catch it so would be interested to see if anybody saw it and would recommend it first? This one looks interesting but will wait for some insight on the first one.


The first one was stupid as all get out. I still laughed and had fun with it, but its definitely rental material


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I figured it would be rental material. Thanks. 

Would you say this is funny as the scary movie franchise or better or worse?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> I figured it would be rental material. Thanks.
> 
> Would you say this is funny as the scary movie franchise or better or worse?


Wow it's been so long since I've seen them. I'd say about on par


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

ok. thanks again for the insight. I will check this movie out. While the Scary franchise was really stupid, it was actually funny and was a great series for rental nights. One time viewing of course.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

RafaNoor91 said:


> I enjoyed the first movie. I even bought it on DVD. So when I saw this was coming out, as with the first I didn't have high expectations for this one just like the first but it was just awful.


That bad huh?


----------

